# Big time Trout and Redfish on Big Lake



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

A couple of days last week were some of the best we have had all year. Good catches of speckled trout, redfish and a few flounder kept each day exciting for our anglers. Captain Travis and his fishermen fished two of three days last week with liver finger mullet which proved to be what the good sloid 2 to 4 pound trout were hungry for. Captain Mike Bares spent a couple of days stalking some tackle busting redfish back in the duck marsh with good success. Calm wind and great fishing weather is forecast for the entire week so get on the phone and call us at 888.762.3391 and let us get you hooked up for a trip.


----------

